# Dehydrating brussel sprouts?



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We grew a few brussel sprouts in the past, but ate them at about first frost. This year I'd like to plant a few more, especially if someone here can tell me they have successfully dehydrated them. I know canning cabbage, broccoli and brussel sprouts makes them bitter - someone here told me and I canned a jar of cabbage just to check. yep, ugh. 

So, has anyone dehydrated them? I'm imagining cutting them into quarters, drying them and then being able to add them to veggie soup or minnestrone or just soaking, draining and frying them like cabbage. Any ideas or experiences?

Has anyone used them to make sauerkraut in place of cabbage? Or pickled them like artichoke hearts?


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I can't stand the little demon seeds when they're fresh, so I can't imagine dehydrating them.

I would imagine, if one wanted to, you could slice them and dehydrate successfully... or shred them. Freezing would probably be the way to go about keeping them for long-term, though.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I have canned cabbage, and the trick to a decent jar is waiting until you have a frost or two. Same thing with brussel sprouts (one of our most favorite veggies)......wait until there is nearly snow on the ground, a couple of frosts. This sweetens them, thank you Mother Nature. I snap them off the stalks and toss them in the freezer in ziplock bags, after we've gorged on grilled ones  When I pull them out, the outer leaves (which may by icky) are really easy to slip off.

I can't imagine being able to shred them, there is probably a method for drying but I have not checked into it-I don't have the garden space to grow that many, lol


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I've not tried it yet but I'm also thinking of it since I plan on seriously upping the amount of brussel sprouts for the fall season. I love them fresh and can't stand them frozen so I must plant a good many to satisfy my cravings.

I'd also love to know this answer.

Also, I adore celery root and will grow it this year also. Anyone knows of a way to prolong it's life would be heralded as a hero for that too!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Why would you want to dehydrate brussel sprouts? To use them as punishment food for your kids in a SHTF situation?

Ugh!
Nasty horrible smelly things.
Even I am not that mean. LOL


----------



## Illini (Apr 13, 2009)

ChristyACB said:


> Also, I adore celery root and will grow it this year also. Anyone knows of a way to prolong it's life would be heralded as a hero for that too!


Carla Emery is my hero! 

On page 289 of the 10th edition of, "Encyclopedia of Country Living," she suggests lifting the entire plants before a hard freeze and replanting them in damp sand in your cellar.

She also says that brussels sprout plants may be treated the same way.

Best of luck!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

You could also dig up a plant or two and bring them inside for the winter....... Brussell Sprouts should do well in the sunnier parts of a home since they are basically a really tall green. Water with a cup of day old coffee mixed with a quart or so of water.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Our Little Farm said:


> Why would you want to dehydrate brussel sprouts? To use them as punishment food for your kids in a SHTF situation?
> 
> Ugh!
> Nasty horrible smelly things.
> Even I am not that mean. LOL


Haha! We love them! I just steam them, add a little butter and salt and pepper, and yuuuum!


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I dehydrate Brussel sprouts.

I remove the outer leaves, wash, slice into thirds or halves, steam blanch with a squeeze of lemon juice, drain then dehydrate at 120 degrees for 10 to 12 hours depending on type of dehydrator and size of sprouts. To rehydrate I soak them for 20 to 30 minutes in hot water to be used as a side veggie or toss them directly into a boiling soup pot or casserole mix. I also add this to a dehydrated soup mixture I make for a delicious quick veggie soup.

As far as pickling them, my grandma used to make a pickled veggie mix which had brussel sprouts in it and it was tasty but I have no idea how she did it


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks, Trixter! That's exactly the info I was looking for. I've dehydrated chopped cabbage for soups, but thought maybe Brussel sprouts would end up molding because of the many layers.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

NP  I usually slice mine into thirds, I have an older dehydrator with a veggie setting at 120 degrees and that works well. I have seen lower temps listed online, but I followed my manufacturers suggestions years ago and have not changed anything since with great results. I also chop them sometimes too then cut the drying time down to about 8 hours or so.

A tip for some of those dried brussels, you can make a tasty veggie dip by combining sour cream, and a mix of dehydrated chopped spinach, brussel sprouts, onions,red pepper, garlic powder, parsley, basil and any other herbs you might like. Mix well, allow to sit in fridge for at least 4 hours and serve with fresh veggies or crackers. You can also just mix the sour cream, veggies, and a packet of the hidden Valley Ranch Dip mix but I prefer to use my own herb mix


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I second the thanks. I will surely thank you next winter when they go up to 4 bucks a pound at the store and I'm enjoying the rehydrated ones!

I'll look that up about the celery root.

I can't believe so many people don't like brussel sprouts. Delish!


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

Is there any way to change the flavor? About the only brassica I can stand is cabbage, but the rest of the family likes all of those things: brussel sprouts, broccoli, cauliflower. (I can get down raw broccoli, if it's fresh and the buds are very tight, and I have to be polite, and I have some sort of dip to cover it in.) Cabbage I like any way except sauerkraut.


----------

